# Mouse Holes



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi JC,
Actually, I like to leave a known entry point open and a couple of traps on the inside to greet them. Even if you successfully block all the holes you see they are still inside your walls doing their business and raising more trouble makers. 

At one entry point above a basement window I set 3 traps and over a few weeks I caught probably a dozen mice. Then the count went to zero and I closed off the hole. But that way I knew there were no more critters searching the exterior of my home to find another point. 

You could create a wire cage to enclose the traps and place it where they can get to the traps but not further inside.

Just my thoughts.

Bud


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Talked to the landlord yet about this issue?
Far better to kill the mice and seal up the holes on the outside where there getting in.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I agree, better to kill them off. If you must put on molding, you can put wire hardware cloth, about 1/4" grid, under the wood molding before you put it on. Home Depot.


----------



## JCMan (Oct 29, 2016)

Agreed that best solution would be to seal the entry points outside the building, but it's not a house, it's an apartment building in a city...so rodents are somewhat of an expectation. I just want to keep them out of my unit.

Anyone have experience with metal molding? I assume a mouse can't chew through metal. But would they just chew a hole above the molding instead?

As i mentioned, the known entry points are behind kitchen appliances, so they are impossible for me to monitor. I'd like to create a solution once and for all back there where i'll know that they can't come through.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

i will give you some home-made solutions 
1) put some "Red Chili powder" near mouse hole. 
2) put some onion slice near mouse hole.

i hope it is helpful for you...


----------



## Stephaniecraft (Jan 24, 2017)

I am petrified of mice and terrified of the diseases they can spread. Wouldn’t depend on moldings to cover the holes. Had a similar problem a couple of years back and contacted .............. because they said they used humane pest control techniques. You’ve got to do more than covering their entry points and you don’t need to get rid of the problem yourself when there’s help at hand.


----------



## miceblocker (Feb 9, 2017)

JCMan said:


> Agreed that best solution would be to seal the entry points outside the building, but it's not a house, it's an apartment building in a city...so rodents are somewhat of an expectation. I just want to keep them out of my unit.
> 
> Anyone have experience with metal molding? I assume a mouse can't chew through metal. But would they just chew a hole above the molding instead?
> 
> As i mentioned, the known entry points are behind kitchen appliances, so they are impossible for me to monitor. I'd like to create a solution once and for all back there where i'll know that they can't come through.


Based on my experience, mice cannot chew through steel that is 20 gauge or thicker.


----------

